# Habt ihr euch schonmal PCGH(-Edition) Hardware gekauft?



## Niza (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo alle zusammen,

Es gibt ja Hardware als PCGH Edition (Sonder Edition).

Habt ihr euch schonmal PCGH(-Edition) Hardware gekauft?

Seit oder wart ihr zufrieden damit ?



Also ich selber nutzte in meinem Rechner ein Be Quiet PCGH Edition 600 Watt und es läuft immer noch ohne Probleme.
Bin vollstens zufrieden damit.
Das schöne ist, das es weiß ist und ein weißer Lüfter installiert ist.
Außerdem hat es Kabel-Management 
Und weiß gesleevte Kabel.

Danke im vorraus für jede Antwort und jede Beteiligung an der Umfrage .

PS:
Wenn das Thema hier falsch ist , bitte verschieben .

Mfg
Niza


----------



## Dipsy2.0 (19. Dezember 2013)

Noch nicht, aber bald


----------



## Dartwurst (19. Dezember 2013)

Ja. Einen Komplett PC mit AMD 6 Kerner und Radeon 5870. Das Teil läuft super.


----------



## derP4computer (19. Dezember 2013)

[x] Ja, ein Gehäuse. 

CM 690 II PCGH Weiss


----------



## Combi (19. Dezember 2013)

nein,weil ich grosse gehäuse mit vool-ausstattung bevorzuge (pcgh-kisten zu klein,keine möglichkeiten für mehrere radiatoren).
weil ich nix mit luftkühlung zu tun habe (alles wakü).
weil ich grakas mit lüftkühlern nicht gebrauchen kann.die fliegen eh runter.

eine edition-serie,von der pcgh-extreme,das wäre mal was.
radiatoren,laing-aufsätze,kupplungen,agb´s,gehäuse für grosse wasserkühlungen geeignet...


----------



## Kotor (19. Dezember 2013)

Nein, generell sind die Zusammenstellungen ok. Meist aber um einen 100er teurer. Verdienen müssen sie sicher auch hier, sonst würds dieses Service nicht geben. Die Community hier auf PCGH stellt spezifischer und oft billiger zusammen (auch wenns komplett neue PC's sein sollen) 

Trotzdem besser als die großen Ketten. Edit: und ominösen Online Händler.  für PCGH


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. Dezember 2013)

[x] Nein, Njet, no ..
 hat sich bisher nicht ergeben da ich doch eher ausgefallenere Sachen kaufe und Komplett PCs nicht meine Baustelle sind


----------



## Manfred_89 (19. Dezember 2013)

Nein, das werde ich auch nicht tun. So kann ich induviduell nach Besten Tests der Einzelkomponenten das beste Gesamtkonzept zusammenstellen.


----------



## _chiller_ (20. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen ein Abo abgeschlossen und bekomme als Prämie einen Scythe Mugen 4 in der PCGH-Version. Da das Teil noch nicht da ist, habe ich auf Sonstiges geklickt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (20. Dezember 2013)

Naja, nicht direkt gekauft, aber für den Lesertest geschenkt bekommen...


----------



## mrtvu (20. Dezember 2013)

Wenn man keine größeren Komponenten aus dem alten PC weiterverwendet und sozusagen bei 0 anfängt, sind die PCGH-PCs nicht schlecht. Auf jeden Fall billiger und durchdachter als beim Händler in der Stadt.

Ich habe über einige PCGH-Gamer-PCs durchgeschaut. Leider habe ich schon eine gute SSD und brauche keine mehr. Grafikkarte brauche ich auch keine neue, also sind diese fertigen Gamer-PCs fast zu viel für mich.


----------



## Monsjo (24. Dezember 2013)

Mein Gehäuse, aber das habe ich durchs Abo, zählt das auch?


----------



## ich111 (24. Dezember 2013)

Nö und werde ich wohl auch nicht: Bei den Kühlern verbauen die gerne nicht PWM gesteuerte Lüfter und in den PCGH PCs finden leider oft billig Netzteile (dazu gabs heute einen Thread).


----------



## Ion (24. Dezember 2013)

Nein. Ich warte immer noch auf einen High-End CPU Kühler oder eine starke Grafikkarte - GTX 780/R 290 z. B. mit alternativen Kühlern versehen z. B.
Bis jetzt kamen meines Wissens nach eher "Mainstream" Produkte als PCGH Produkt.


----------



## orca113 (27. Dezember 2013)

Nein, werd ich auch net.

Der Kram mag gut sein aber ich bin ein komplett selber Schrauber.

Evtl sowas wie ein Netzteil pcgh Edition oder so.

Aber da ich momentan mit einem Notebook unterwegs bin Brauch ich auch sowas net.


----------



## facehugger (27. Dezember 2013)

ich111 schrieb:


> und in den PCGH PCs finden leider oft billig Netzteile (dazu gabs heute einen Thread).


Link dazu? @Topic: Ich kaufe und baue auch lieber selbst. Macht mehr Spaß, man kann *für sich* das Optimum herausholen und meist spart man noch dazu einige Taler

Gruß


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Dezember 2013)

Gekauft noch nicht, allerdings schon im Blick gehabt. Hatte nur meist zeitlich nicht gepasst, da ich da schon nen anderes Produkt besorgt hatte.
Aber generell finde ich die meisten PCGH Produkte gut.


----------



## Niza (31. Dezember 2013)

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten und die gute Teilnahme

Das wollte ich immer schon wissen:
Sind eigentlich die PCGH-Rechner oder Hardware Teile Limitiert ?

Mfg:
Niza


----------



## TheBadFrag (31. Dezember 2013)

[X] Nein

Auf keinen Fall. Der 2000€ Rechner ist nen schlechter Witz. Für das gleiche Geld bekomme ich nen SLI Rechner mit 2x GTX780 und nem 4930k, der mit dem PCGH PC den Boden wischt.


----------



## Arvanor (31. Dezember 2013)

Das Fractal Design R4 in der PCGH-Edition und da bin ich sauzufrieden mit. Rechner an sich baue ich aber lieber selber zusammen.


----------



## Gast20140707_2 (31. Dezember 2013)

[x] nein

Die GTX 760 Hawk ist eine PCGH- Edition. Leider die R9 270X Hawk nicht


----------



## Tech_13 (3. Januar 2014)

Das Cougar sx 460 habe ich gekauft, und ich bin auch wirklich damit zufrieden. Der Hauptgrund war allerdings das Aussehen, und das Kabelmanagement.
Fakt ist aber:
- es ist relativ leise
- gutes P/l Verhältnis
Schönes Produkt.


----------



## beren2707 (3. Januar 2014)

[X] Nein

Bislang hat mich keine PCGH-Edition überzeugen können. Teilweise sind ja auch richtige "Verschlimmbesserungen" dabei.


----------



## Diweex (13. Januar 2014)

[x] Ja
Das Define R4 PCGH Edition, da mich das Define so angelächelt hat, ich jedoch keine seitlichen Öffnungen wollte.

gruß

diweex


----------

